# Rayann farms highly recommend



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

I wanted to just give a thumbs up to Ray Ann Mudder of Rayann farms. We got our first germanshepherd from them and its been an amazing 11 years.

Beautiful black and tan, superior prey drive qualities, awesome natural protective instincts and has been healthy as can be. We are just closing in on 11 years, showing some arthritis signs and possible prostate infection.

Other than that he has been vet/ dr free. I cant upload pics right now as im on my work PC and dont have access to photobucket... but everywhere we go with him hes like a rock star. 

Hercules even got us out of a ticket the first day we had him. We picked him up from newark airport. Rushing to get him home, tired from the flight, scared, we get pulled over by a trooper- The trooper looks in the car, sees this little puppy in between my feet on the passenger side. He asks "What is going on?". We explained we just wanted to get him home, he gave us back our documentation and said "Get him home and drive safe"

 

Home Page


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Their website doesn't say, so for future reference for anyone who might be reading this thread looking for a breeder, what lines do they breed? What health testing do they do? Any training/titling?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Is this the breeder of the same GSD that attacked another dog and you ended up paying almost $700 in vet bills? 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/192040-help-dog-any-animal-agression.html

Generally, breeders having dog aggressive traits aren't that desirable

.


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Interesting non constructive offensive reply just like that first time I was here looking for help. Yes it is. And no thanks to your negative tone posts and lack of positive support I'm glad I seeked a trainer which resolved the issue immediately. For you're information we even had started taking him to the park off leash and he plays nice with all the other pets. 
He is so naturally protective with high prey drive and ended up needing some training. 

He was 4 when we had first child. From riding him as a horse, stepping on on his tail, or horseplaying with this dog never had incident 
I bought a gsd to protect my family. And what I'm saying is the way you portray a dog like mine having issues, I love his natural aggressive instincts. I never had to enter him into any protection training, if you make any kind of even playful notion of violence he naturally just sees it and protects. 
I can shake a bite stick at him he loves it, charges bites and I drag him around playfully. I'd rather have a dog like that vs one that has no prey drive. 

And yes highly recommend this breeder. I recommend you not mislead people with speculation and negative comments thank you.


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Also see Web site full akc registered


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Highly recommend. ....  and so does our little girl!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

He is a handsome man  So glad he has been such a wonderful part of your family and I hope he gets better from whatever (other than age) is afflicting him.... If he isn't on supplements, I would suggest putting him on Fresh Factors or Longevity for all around joint and optimal health (can be it at Springtime, Inc. | All Natural Supplements for Dogs, Horses, and People. No, i am not affiliated with them, just very much love their products (and prices)).


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks so much I'll look at It. I'm hoping it's a bladder infection. We are going to Vet tomorrow! Poor guy having trouble peeing


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

So our 11 year old man dr visit went well. They think its a bladder infection (whew)

This is what motivated me to post about this breeder. I hear people having serious health issues with their beloved pets all the time, and i have to say we are blessed to have never really experieced this at all, and we are first time dog owners.

At 11 years old, today was pretty much the biggest veterinarian bill I ever had- to do a complete run of tests for his urinating problem which seems to be from infection.

Xray, complete blood test, urinalysis- all clean and healthy (checked for HW, Lyme).


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

MaggieRoseLee wasn't trying to be offensive. It may not matter to YOU or change YOUR opinion of your breeder, and that's fine! But when people come on here looking for breeders, they deserve to have all of the information and then decide if it matters to THEM. The things you describe as "natural aggression" and confuse for "prey drive" raise red flags to experienced people, so it's good for inexperienced people to see someone say, "hey, watch out for this." It does NOT mean that your dog is no good, or you don't deserve to recommend your breeder. It just means that it's important for newcomers to have all the information so they can make an informed choice. 

I'm glad that all is well in the health department- their golden years are the best!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Love Echo, what you may think is a good breeder/great dog for YOU may not be what "I" would want. 

Health testing parents are a very important factor for me in getting a dog/puppy , and while they may do that, if I were cruising the internet and saw nothing about it on their website, I would most likely look elsewhere.

Glad he's worked out for you and hope he lives a long healthy life


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Lovecho, jakoda - what Maggie rose was was basically contradicting my recommendation which isn't appreciated or fair. Because I shared an experience of animal aggression she went out her way to quotate. Which is ridiculous. 

Something like animal aggression is trainable and can be irradiated from behavior. Sometimes this goes with dogs with naturally high prey drive, which is desired in a gsd if the owner is interested in a good protection dog..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Heracles said:


> Lovecho, jakoda - what Maggie rose was was basically contradicting my recommendation which isn't appreciated or fair. Because I shared an experience of animal aggression she went out her way to quotate. Which is ridiculous.
> 
> Something like animal aggression is trainable and can be irradiated from behavior. Sometimes this goes with dogs with naturally high prey drive, which is desired in a gsd if the owner is interested in a good protection dog..



I'm going to have to respectfully disagree here. First, I think MLR was just asking if it was same dog. She's probably the most respectful person this board and certainly works at being a peace keeper.

Second, something like animal aggression MAY be trainable. There are many components that can form dog aggression, including genetics. And high prey drive and dog aggression are two completely different things, often not related. I have a dog with high prey drive and dog aggression. She does not try to kill cats.

In very simplified terms, A "naturally high prey drive" is completely different than defense drive, which is the drive you need for good protection. Those are two totally different drives. Do they work together? Yes, but prey drive is not the one you want for "good protection".


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, do they title or work their dogs in any way? Anyone who wants a dog for protection or sport work is going to want to go to a breeder who actually works their dogs. It's possible they just don't list it on their site (though I don't know why they wouldn't), so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad you are happy with your dog and breeder! 

I also have a senior dog that has never been to the vet for non-routine stuff (rabies vaccinations every 3 years b/c of state law) other than getting one hotspot shaved. He is a rescue mutt. Very nice when dogs are just happy and healthy with little intervention.


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Jax- I'm glad you post oit my dog is a "cat killer". Much appreciated. Yeah Yeah my dog s better than yours blah blah. 
I resent your comments as well as magies 

Let's try this again 

My gsd from the breeder highlighted is pure bred, akc certified. He's 11 years old had had absolutely no health issues. 
Additionally this gsd showed remarkable prey drive, loyalty and natural protection instinct to not only the owner but the entire family which is a unique inate quality that he possess with no protection training 
I highly recommend rayannfarms-germanshepherds.com with the of i had adopting a gsd from them

Magie, roxy, if you would like to challenge the recommendation because I had experienced animal aggression I argue that as training easily eradicated the. 

This dogs genetic qualities kept me family safe the last 11yeaes of his life. To say there is imperfections due to sign of animal aggression I find that comical as you can sped 5000 on a champion blood line gsd and there is no guarantee what personality qualities you will have in a liter 

Did I mention after his training my daughter wanted cats. He was literally a big daddy to two kittens it was the hero's amazing thing. 
So please keep your nonsense condescending comments I everywhere we go he gets compliment and had stud request all the time based on his qualities. This dog would hang on to be sleeve with barely any training. Awesome instincts and drive.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow


----------



## Heracles (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah wow. OurGerman Shepherds are like our kids for some to come out and question their background is unacceptable to me thank you very much miss magie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> He was 4 when we had first child. From riding him as a horse, stepping on on his tail, or horseplaying with this dog never had incident


So this is disturbing to me. You and your child were lucky that your dog was so tolerant. NEVER, ever would I allow my child to ride my dog. It proves nothing more than the fact that the parent is not using common sense.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Then perhaps you shouldn't be posting on an open public forum.
All questions were valid and not meant as an attack. People are misled by breeders on a regular basis.


----------

